
President Truman Did Not Understand - sajid
http://members.peak.org/~danneng/decision/usnews.html
======
mariuolo
One could also argue that Leo Szilard did not grasp the political realities of
his time.

Whatever the ethical considerations, negotiating with Japan was not an option
after the massacres as reported by the US press.

Also a demonstration would have been more difficult to frame in terms of "it
cost us $2B but we won the war without invading".

